#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > CMS & Frameworks >  >  How to improve FCP and FID for php site?

## Katren

I need very urgent help from you, who are specialist in optimizing for FCP and FID? if you are a person to explain me clearly, that will help me, this is my request guys, I have a website developed by PHP. if you can suggest me How to improve FCP and FID, that would really helpful for me to do it from my side.

speed.png

----------


## Bhavya

Katren,

Sorry, I have no idea about FCP and FID if you don't mind, Can you please explain to me?

----------


## Katren

> Katren,
> 
> Sorry, I have no idea about FCP and FID if you don't mind, Can you please explain to me?


It's related to the page speed, when you using this tool: https://developers.google.com/speed/pagespeed/insights/ to check your page speed, you will see the above result which I attached earlier. the guidelines also there, visit google speed insight tool and get to know deeply.

----------


## Bhavya

> It's related to the page speed, when you using this tool: https://developers.google.com/speed/pagespeed/insights/ to check your page speed, you will see the above result which I attached earlier. the guidelines also there, visit google speed insight tool and get to know deeply.


Thanks for sharing this links and information here Katren, I will go through it , Once again Thanks  :Smile:

----------

